# 2 physikalische Festplatten mit je 1 Betriebssystem



## A_Edelstoff (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte in mein PC gerne 2 Festplatten einbauen mit je 1 Betriebssystem.

*Festplatte A:* Win 10

*Festplatte B: *Win 10

Wenn von *Festplatte A* gebootet wird, dann soll *Festplatte B *nicht im Explorer erscheinen und umgekehrt.

Wie gehe ich da am besten vor?

*Meine Idee:*

Erst Platte A  am Rechner anschließen und Win 10 installieren und diese dann entfernen und auf *Platte B* Win 10 installieren.

Danach dann wieder *Platte A* an den PC anstecken. (*Platte A *und* B* sind jetzt angeschlossen)

Über den Bootmanager (Bios/UEFI) wähle ich dann die entsprechende Platte aus, von welcher ich booten möchte.


Oder gibt es da noch andere / bessere Möglichkeiten?

Gruß Edelstoff


----------



## rrttdd (12. Oktober 2017)

Hätte jetzt auch gesagt mit einem Wechselrahmensystem...


----------



## HummelBummser (12. Oktober 2017)

Einfach mal ausprobieren ansonsten 





rrttdd schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt auch gesagt mit einem Wechselrahmensystem...


----------



## Killer-Instinct (12. Oktober 2017)

Digitale Methode:
Deine Version funktioniert mit einer Einschränkung. Sobald jemand, der "Ahnung" hat, in der Computerverwaltung nach den Festplatten nachschaut, wird die Person alle die vorhandenen Festplatten sehen, sofern sie angeschlossen sind. Mit einem Admin- Account könnte die Person, die andere Festplatte ganz normal für den Explorer sichtbar machen und darauf zugreifen. Also festzuhalten, ganz verstecken kann man  nicht, der aktive Account darf nicht Admin- Rechte haben. Außerdem muss das BIOs mit einem Passwort versehen sein, damit die Person mit "Ahnung" nicht kurzerhand in die zweite Festplatte bootet.

Physikalische Lösung:
Einen Wechselrahmen verwenden.

Alternative Lösung:
Ich habe eine mit elenlangem Passwort verschlüsselte externe USB3.0 Festplatte. Da sind die Daten, die nur mich etwas angehen, kein Rumgefummele mit den Betriebssystemen.


----------



## Talhuber (13. Oktober 2017)

Hi - also im WiDoof gibt es auch einen Bootmanager, der, wenn Du bootest, Dir den Zugriff auf das Betriebssystem 1 oder 2 geben, die Konfiguration aber ist etwas kompliziert, der Befehl im CMD lautet: bcdedit - und dort
konfigurierst Du auch die beiden Startpositionen, was Du anschliessend auch mit msconfig bearbeiten kannst - lies mal: Windows 10: Boot-Manager anpassen und reparieren  - PC-WELT - Gruß Tal...

man kann auch ein Tool runterladen:    EasyBCD 2.3.0.207 - Download - COMPUTER BILD   ...

PS: wenn Jemand von einem Wechselrahmen spricht, ist er mindestens zehn Jahre zurückgeblieben...


----------



## A_Edelstoff (14. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt *Festplatte A* angeschlossen und Win 10 installiert. Danach habe ich *Festplatte A *abgeklemmt und nur *Festplatte B *angeschlossen und auch hier Win 10 installiert.

Bis hier läuft alles ohne Probleme. 

------------------------------------------

Ich habe jetzt *Festplatte A* und *Festplatte B *gemeinsam angeschlossen. Ich bekomme von Windows beim Starten die Auswahl angezeigt, von welcher Festplatte ich starten möchte.

Der Start von *Festplatte A* funktioniert ohne Probleme. Wenn ich aber *Festplatte B* auswähle kommt diese Fehlermeldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf welche Festplatte muss ich EasyBCD installieren um das Problem zu lösen?


*EDIT:*

Ich habe es nochmal Win 10 je auf eine extra angeschlossene Festplatte installiert.

Nachdem beide Platten angeschlossen sind, muss man im Bootmenü Festplatte 1 booten. 
(Bild ist nicht von mir)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man hier die Festplatte 2 würde der erwähnte Fehler kommen.

Um von Festplatte 2 booten zu können, muss man diese im Bios auf der Position der Bootreihenfolge setzten.Was jetzt noch stört ist das Bootmenü von Windows. Dies bekommt man mit dem Programm EasyBCD - NeoSmart Technologies weg. Man installiert es auf Festplatte 1. Dort entfernt man einfach den Eintrag von Festplatte 2 und das Menü ist weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A_Edelstoff (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


wie schon geschrieben läuft bei mir soweit alles. 


Mir ist aber aufgefallen, wenn ich von *Festplatte A* starte dann läuft die *Festplatte B* doch noch mit. Obwohl ich diese in der Datenträgerverwaltung auf *Offline* gestellt habe. Auch die *Deaktivierung* im Gerätemanager hilft hier nicht. 


Dies ist beim Start von *Festplatte B* mit *Festplatte A* auch so.


Ich kann das Betriebsgeräusch der Festplatte eindeutig hören.


Woran liegt das?


----------



## masterX244 (18. Oktober 2017)

A_Edelstoff schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> wie schon geschrieben läuft bei mir soweit alles.
> ...



Wenn die inaktive Platte keinen energiesparmodus-befehl bekommt und weiterhin Strom bekommt wird sie weitersurren. genauso wenn sie da "dumm" ist und keinen stop nach soundsoviel inaktivität hat


----------



## A_Edelstoff (18. Oktober 2017)

Okay, ich dachte durch die Deaktivierung und bzw. den Offline Modus wird die Platte über SATA deaktiviert. Aber sie verschwindet nur im Explorer.


----------

